# Not really a Make and Take, but maybe a good event for our area? 09/25 Woodmen's tour



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

If any people in the north Texas or southern Oklahoma area are looking for some Halloween inspiration for their home, there can be nothing better than a tour of Woodmen Circle Home. The Red River Historical Museum is holding a fundraiser Saturday, September 25th. For $25 you can get a tour of the buildings and grounds, as well as lunch.










This place has personally been a source of my love of Halloween/haunted houses since I was a child. If there are any other haunters in the area that can attend, maybe we can meet up at the event


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Might be a good for shooting some photos.
I am trying to learn digital photography and editing.

I'll have to see how I feel as the time gets closer. I'll let you know if I decide to go.


----------

